# Odd disk error at boot



## SocialHaze (Dec 29, 2014)

My guess is that the filesystem is full, but I want to know if there is any way to recover it.

*Filesystem:* ZFS.

*Boot:* Bootstraps, apparently loads modules from full filesystem, and then this.

*Problem:* Can't load pool, can't access datasets.  Pool does not exist.  OS will not complete boot sequence.

The problem occurred as the filesystem filled-up.  I was copying something large to the OS partition, and it filled-up.  The other partitions are fine, I can read and write to them booting from a DVD.

I guess I could always destroy the pool or the partition, but if there's a way to solve this...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't think this is due to the partition or pool being full. I've filled up quite a lot of disks and they never just died on me. Depending on which filesystem got filled up you may get a bunch of errors during boot (not being able to write to log files for example) but it should still be accessible. More likely scenario is that the disk(s) themselves are faulty.


----------



## SocialHaze (Dec 30, 2014)

The file system is complaining about the disk it's booting from.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 5, 2015)

Can you be more specific than "complaining"?  All we can do is guess without more info.  Can you take down exactly what it says and post it to the forum?


----------



## SocialHaze (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll try to film the boot sequence next time my USB-OS crashes to give you more information. There's not much on the fs besides something to learn and /etc...so...

...

It also appears that the picture of the error message wasn't attached to my original post, it said there was a 1 MB size limit for image attachments, but apparently...it silently succeeded discarding the picture. Here it is (should be).


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2015)

That looks like a disk error, i.e. it's the disk itself that's faulty.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2015)

SocialHaze, install graphics/ImageMagick, and then you can do things like `mogrify -resize 800x600 -quality 50 camstatus.jpg` to reduce images.


----------

